# Hayduke Lives



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Got my new Esker Hayduke built up. Many parts came off my El Mariachi. Just waiting on things to dry out around here so I can get some dirt on it. I did add some nice Wolftooth shiny bits.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Such a clean looking ride, I like the lime green version better though . What's the weight come out to? Guessing about 20 even with those nice chunky tires.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Great looking bike, interested to hear more on the new frames.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

tedsti said:


> Got my new Esker Hayduke built up. Many parts came off my El Mariachi. Just waiting on things to dry out around here so I can get some dirt on it. I did add some nice Wolftooth shiny bits.
> 
> View attachment 1247450
> 
> ...


This is definitely a great looking build. Congrats! This frame is on my short list of next frames. Would you mind giving a review of it when you get some miles on it?


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll be back with more details once I get some dirt miles on it.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

tedsti said:


> I'll be back with more details once I get some dirt miles on it.


Awesome thank you! We will be able to compare notes, I just ordered one yesterday.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Subscribed - looking for my next frame and Hayduke is on the list. Also considering RSD MC.

@OP - can you ballpark what is the widest 29er tire would fit? 29.3 stated on the site seems pretty conservative


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Slammed forward, there is about 5mm clearance on a 29x2.35 Racing Ralph on a 31.8mm internal rim. Moved back it is more like 12mm. The chainstays widen pretty quickly so they can clear the 27+ tires.

Forward








Back








The ride is great on the new frame. My old El Mariachi was way too stiff. I talked with Tim Krueger about it and he said that the EU increased their testing specs (2012 maybe??) and all the steel frames went from ~5.5 lbs to ~7 lbs to meet the new requirement. This was why my El Mariachi rode so stiff. He said he is not selling the Esker Hayduke into the EU so he can have it back at 5.5 lbs and riding like a steel frame should.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

tedsti said:


> Slammed forward, there is about 5mm clearance on a 29x2.35 Racing Ralph on a 31.8mm internal rim. Moved back it is more like 12mm. The chainstays widen pretty quickly so they can clear the 27+ tires.
> 
> Forward
> View attachment 1249999
> ...


Well. I've been waiting for a Timberjack for a long time and it looks like I'll be waiting until the fall. This has suddenly jumped onto the list, weights aren't too bad and the geo seems great very rigid fork friendly. Any chance you could test larger tire clearance out say a 2.6 or 3 on those rims?

Thanks.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

geraldooka said:


> Well. I've been waiting for a Timberjack for a long time and it looks like I'll be waiting until the fall. This has suddenly jumped onto the list, weights aren't too bad and the geo seems great very rigid fork friendly. Any chance you could test larger tire clearance out say a 2.6 or 3 on those rims?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, I don't have any bigger tires to try out.


----------



## aan (Jul 30, 2011)

Esker hosted a demo day near me recently and I rode both the Elkat and the Hayduke. 

I LOVED the Hayduke. I had not ridden a hardtail in years and this thing was just fun plain to ride.

For those that have ridden one more than me, how does it handle in more techy terrain? I think I remember seeing they slackened the HT angle a bit from the old Hayduke. My demo version had 2.8 McFly tires on it and it felt awesome.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

I got a sublime hayduke 2 weeks ago. Unfortunately, I haven’t been able to build it up because they sent the incorrect drop outs. I have messaged them a few times and have gotten no response. I hope they are ok but this wait is killing me!


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

After getting a few good dirt rides in, I can definitely tell that the Hayduke is less harsh than the El Mariachi. It is good to be back on a steel frame that rides like a steel frame should.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

tedsti said:


> After getting a few good dirt rides in, I can definitely tell that the Hayduke is less harsh than the El Mariachi. It is good to be back on a steel frame that rides like a steel frame should.


That is great to hear!!! Rumor has it my drop outs will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool bike OP 👍


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool bike! Keep us updated on how you like it!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Wrapped that up this evening. For the most part, everything went together nicely. Only issue I need to resolve is with the rear brake. The 180mm rotor and adapter don't work on this frame. When together, the pads barely make contact on 1/4 of the rotor. Anyone else have that same issue?


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds weird- pics?


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Frs1661 said:


> Sounds weird- pics?


I got it sorted. I also have a 203mm rotor that worked by using thin cps washers I had from another adapter. I put them between the caliper and the adapter. In order to run 180, I need to get a 160 adapter. The cps come with shimano adapters.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

The dropout.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

scoon said:


> The dropout.


No, that dangily bit and those excessive toothy round things. What's going on there?


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> No, that dangily bit and those excessive toothy round things. What's going on there?


Oh that stuff. I have a very special kind if single speed - it has 10 different choices.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Any more updates on this bike?? I'm thinking of updating my older model Sir9 with one in 27.5+ form


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

edved37 said:


> Any more updates on this bike?? I'm thinking of updating my older model Sir9 with one in 27.5+ form


I have only been able to put 142 miles on mine due to being off the bike for a month with a skin infection. My local trails are the Wissahickon in Philadelphia (https://www.trailforks.com/region/wissahickon-valley-park/). This park has a great mix of climbs and decents as well as some flowy bits.

This bike has handles my trails and others better than I thought it would. I have it set up with 27.5x2.4 tires and with 140mm fork. Coming from full suspension, I was a bit worried that maybe the ride would be harsh. Not one time have I wished for more give in the frame. This is a frame that seems to suit my riding absolutely perfect. Everytime I get on it, I am blown away by how smooth it is. Not sure if you want to know anything specific, but those are my thoughts on the bike.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the response, I ride in northern IL, southern Wisc and the trails definitely aren't anything too crazy.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m already considering a second Hayduke and I just built and rode my first one last weekend. Esker really designed this frame nice!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hayduke*

Built up with some old parts and some new. 29er wheels actually have a lot of clearance.


----------



## TB7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking to swap my Timberjack frame for a Hayduke. What are the width of your 29er tires? Do you have the sliding dropouts? I have both a 27.5+ wheel and 29er set up and I’m hoping a 29x2.6 tires will fit with the dropouts all the way back. Thoughts?


----------



## isaac004 (May 10, 2005)

Hayduke is a fantastic bike. I have the older one under the Advocate name, just swapped it out from a geared bike to a single speed using the sliding drop outs. I do dig the improvements that they made under the Esker name, nice to see lighter steel used and great to see more bosses (under the downtube added).

Running this with 27.5x2.8, and 20x19 gearing for some steep terrain.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I have fixed drop outs. That’s why I had to go geared. I’m getting the sliding drops next and may build up another frame. I’m pretty sure it would fit some 29x2.6 because it has a lot of clearance. I’m going to build up a 27.5 wheel set so I can confidently put 2.8” tires on it.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Hayduke short time updates. This frame is really light for steel, I have a small frame and it’s only 4lbs. The attention to detail with the cable routing, internal dropper post, and amazing paint job is spectacular! The frame comes with a really nice Wolf tooth HS and spacer kit. I bought the WT gold bling kit but didn’t need it. I put the 34Fox 130 and it’s sets my HTA at 67 degrees and lifts my BB off the ground decently. I’m confident that when I switch to a 27.5 plus wheel set, I’ll be fine and not too low. 
The feel of this steel frame is really forgiving. I’ve got Terivail 29x2.3 Ehline tires, on Velocity Blunt i30mm rims. So it’s not that wide. I’m sure it would fit some 2.6” tires and be fine if you’re not riding muddy trails. I’m going to put some 2.5” tires but the Terivails run bigger. A Maxxis 2.6 would easily clear. The ride of a steel hardtail on my past bikes was always less forgiving and supple compared to my Ti frames. Well this steel frame is a game changer and rides as plush as Ti. Esker has gained my loyalty and this won’t be my last frame from them. One of the reasons is that I can use my 142x12 SS Hadley hubs and want a 27.5 plus single speed with i45mm rims.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet steel, guys! I just bought a titanium Singlespeed so I'm far away from another build anytime soon:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

tedsti said:


> Got my new Esker Hayduke built up. Many parts came off my El Mariachi. Just waiting on things to dry out around here so I can get some dirt on it. I did add some nice Wolftooth shiny bits.
> 
> View attachment 1247450
> 
> ...


What travel fork is on there?


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Mighty Matt said:


> What travel fork is on there?


It is a 120mm.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there clearance for 27.5x3 tires?
WTB Ranger on 40mm ID rims or something like that?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I will find out soon. I’m building up a set of 27.5 plus wheels soon I’ll let you know. I’m deciding on i40 or i45 rims but I’ll be using Teravail 27.5x2.8 tires.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Hayduke short time updates. This frame is really light for steel, I have a small frame and it's only 4lbs. The attention to detail with the cable routing, internal dropper post, and amazing paint job is spectacular! The frame comes with a really nice Wolf tooth HS and spacer kit. I bought the WT gold bling kit but didn't need it. I put the 34Fox 130 and it's sets my HTA at 67 degrees and lifts my BB off the ground decently. I'm confident that when I switch to a 27.5 plus wheel set, I'll be fine and not too low.
> The feel of this steel frame is really forgiving. I've got Terivail 29x2.3 Ehline tires, on Velocity Blunt i30mm rims. So it's not that wide. I'm sure it would fit some 2.6" tires and be fine if you're not riding muddy trails. I'm going to put some 2.5" tires but the Terivails run bigger. A Maxxis 2.6 would easily clear. The ride of a steel hardtail on my past bikes was always less forgiving and supple compared to my Ti frames. Well this steel frame is a game changer and rides as plush as Ti. Esker has gained my loyalty and this won't be my last frame from them. One of the reasons is that I can use my 142x12 SS Hadley hubs and want a 27.5 plus single speed with i45mm rims.


Hi hardmtnbiker, see you have a small frame. For reference what is your height and inseam?

Also do you know if a 34T ring fits on this frame?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

5’ 6” and 29” inseam


----------

